# Newbury @ The Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury Showground,



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury Showground, Newbury in Newbury, starting 15/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=425

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

IPreston has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyhippy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dangerous has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## starburst2 (May 12, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

jbumfrey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

oxford-wanderer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mushy (Feb 6, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

mushy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

theorch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pipin (Feb 26, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

pipin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Need to book this, but where's my membership number :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

IPreston said:


> Need to book this, but where's my membership number :?


on front page on the right under 'User Info' 'subscriptions' in the format MHF2TTVJAXXXXX


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All just a reminder that booking for Newbury closes at 10am on Monday 28th April

Those still unconfirmed are

brillopad
jbumfrey
theorch




Have any of you now booked please ta

Jac


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*newbury Rally*

Dangerous has just booked and paid,
see you you there.

8)


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry, thought I'd confirmed,tickets have arrived


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


Booked and paid for. See you all there.

Cheers Alan


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Kingey (Apr 19, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

Kingey has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

aivlys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Booking for Newbury now closed*

You can still go though and pay on the gate but you will NOT be allowed to camping in our area, you will be put in General Camping Area

Jacquie


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Harp07 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Just had Warners list for Newbury and we have a few discrepancies :roll:  


On our lits but NOT on Warners list are

macd ???
Harp07 think you were too late to book Jim

On Warners list but NOT on our list is

Mr Morgan Reg WA10 FOT could you please let me know
your user name Mr Morgan


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have now received the rally marshall documentation. It appears at first glance of the site plan that the entertainment marquee is back to its 2009 location and we are in front of it as per 2009. I hope that is not an omen as it poured down that year.
I will update when I arrive Wednesday, dongle coverage permitting. Any problems phone me on my mobile 07767147333 as I will not be on the laptop very much.
We are planning to serve bacon rolls on Sunday morning at £1, hopefully to the standard that Di set previously.
Ray & Lesley


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Seeing as we're so close, how late does the entertainment go on?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

IPreston said:


> Seeing as we're so close, how late does the entertainment go on?


About 11pm.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

rayc said:


> We are planning to serve bacon rolls on Sunday morning at £1, hopefully to the standard that Di set previously.
> Ray & Lesley


Sounds great!

Are you having a raffle and a Boules competition this year Ray?

If so do we need to bring anything?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

i've get a set as well (boules , that is).


Has anybody got any spare day visitor tickets? pm me if you have


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> No raffle but Bonus Ball and I believe Ken has volunteered to organise the Boules and is bringing a few sets.


Hi ray

We'll certainly try to organise a game of boules if the weather allows but I doubt I have "a few sets" around, I might have the odd spare set but I think we sold off most of ours a while ago. So if anyone wants to play, please bring you're own if you have them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

think of the extra weight of all that steel!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> think of the extra weight of all that steel!


I do Mike, I do!!!!
About 5kg a set I reckon, they're strong characters those French. :roll:

On the subject of bringing things to Newbury, I'm informed that I need clear some junk (items you think you need but never use) so I'll bring some bits & pieces to Newbury to sell if anyone wants them, selection listed below, if anyone is interested in anything let me know or it may get left behind if we're short of room. :?

Cadac Safari Chef.
Snow socks (unused) for 15" Fiat wheels.
Outdoor Revolution windbreak (unused).
Sky Pace Javelin 1000 mini 12v satellite receiver.
Grundig 12v HD satellite receiver.
Humax 240v HD sat receiver.
Gaz 907 bottle (full I think).
Various Binoculars

All at bargain prices of course.

Probably more stuff if I have room. Anything else you need just ask, hoarding is my speciality. :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I've got a few things as well, will sort out.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oi you two don't forget we have a motorhome boot at Hamble so don't flog it all at Newbury :lol: 


Jac


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We've only just had time to clean the van from the northern fruitcakes rally and were packing again. Hope to get chance to see you all, as usual we are stuck in the traders area. So don't forget to give us a visit.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Discount for members wanting locks fitted or D I Y at the show just send me a email, enjoy a nice sunny W/e

Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Lesley & I are now at Newbury. We can confirm that MHF and the entertainment marquee are back to their 2009 location. The access is easy and no risk of getting bogged in. The grass is green, the sun is shining, a gentle breeze and the forecast is looking. 
Camping gates open 8.30am and close 9pm Thursday and Friday. 
Drive safely and we look forward to seeing you all. Any problems phone me on 07767147333.

Ray


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Newbury*

.....must remember the earplugs then, just in case! Happily the music is 60's based this year so probably will want to hear it.

Sundial


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ray


the weather's on the up, so I'll bring the shorts and sunscreen!

And I think the Fortunes are on Friday night in the tent, always liked them. 8) 




ps anybody want a red calor cylinder? :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ray
> ...


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

All good so far


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What an excellent rally. Ray and Lesley were the perfect hosts! They were assisted by Pam, Clive and too many others to mention but collectively they made up the perfect team.
With some of the best weather I can recall in recent years and a show that lived up to its reputation we had one of the happiest rally ever.
Thank you one and all for working so hard.
We look forward to future rallies which will be hard to match Newbury 2014.  

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Excellent rally, best we've been to for ages.

Well done to the marshalls and all the rest who pitched in to help, great teamwork makes for a great weekend (oh - and the weather helped a bit too). 8)


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

a great time had by all , many thank


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

What a fantastic weekend. Nice to meet up with all of you. A big thanks to Ray C and Leslie.

See you all soon.
Cheers Alan & Lyn


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Echoing all that everyone has said, Lovely rally. 
Thanks to Lesley & Ray, Clive and all who helped make this a really good one.

Pete & Mo


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Newbury*

What a wonderful weekend...unexpectedly enjoyable. Thanks to Rayc and marshalls ... from the bacon butties to the fantastic weather. Certainly the best Newbury Show for a few years.

Sundial


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the kind words. it was great weather, a great venue and a great bunch of people. I never had to deal with one complaint so it is a credit to all who attended. Many thanks to all our helpers especially those who helped Lesley with the food and Ken and Jen for organising the boules. 
I have attached a photo taken Wednesday afternoon. It was certainly the lull before the storm - but not weather wise thankfully.
Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Another few photos


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Great weekend, spent too much, sorry that we didn't join in much, but the other half struggles with new people.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Can I add my thanks as well to the team (!), a lovely weekend - my first MHF event without Viv, thanks everybody 8)


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for a great weekend.

Alandsue


----------

